# Rx drugs - Hippo app



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Fyi. An app that helps to comparison shop on Rx drugs. Pass it on.

https://thehill.com/hilltv/rising/4...-says-hippo-app-has-transformed-and-disrupted


----------

